# Was ist "upsize_ts"?



## colblake (1. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
beim durschauen von ms_sql Datenbanken bin ich auf eine Spalte namens "upsize_ts" gestoßen, die mehrmals in verschiedenen Tabellen vorkommt.
Ich hab schon geschaut  und herausbekommen das, daß eine Art Zeitstempel ist.
 
Kann mit aber jemand erklähren was das genau ist und welche Funktion diese Spalte hat?!

Mfg Col.Blake


----------



## Norbert Eder (1. Oktober 2004)

Kann es sein, dass es sich zuerst um eine Access-Datenbank gehandelt hat, die mittels des Upsizing-Assistenten auf einen SQL-Server gespielt wurden? Wenn ja (und ich denke das wird zu 99% so sein), dann dient die Spalte einfach nur, um Veränderungen zu erkennen.


----------



## colblake (2. Oktober 2004)

hi,
nun das ist nicht meine DB.Ich kenn auch net die Geschichte der DB,daher  kann es sein das das ne AccessDB war.
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.

Mfg
Col.Blake


----------

